# wanting another !!!



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

hi to everyone.
i am new to this although i did view the site nearly everyday when going through my previous treatments!
A little about myself, we have a beautifull 20 month old son after our third fresh cycle of icsi was a success.  although i am over the moon to have my little boy the desire for another child has once again taken over all my sences again and its all i think of from dusk till dawn even though after getting pregnant i assured my husband i would never go through that journey again!  we are trying naturally at the moment but not holding much hope as dh has low count and mobility although you never know i suppose.  If nothing happens after April /may of 2010 i will be seeing the hospital again about our frosties. I just feel really negative about them as we tried three times before with frosties with no success.  I feel stupid i suppose as i was so enjoying our lovely lives until my friends start announcing that they were expecting their 2nds and then you get those people coming up to you asking when we will be  having another, just feel like shouting SHUT UP!!!! xxx, love to everyone xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

lyns I so know how you feel. 
Have you got a fertility monitor? Why don't you agree withyour husband a period of time to try naturally for and then set a time whn you will go again. So you in your mind hav something to aim for.
I had my baby in January and have been trying au natural for 4 months and will cycle Jan or Feb. ( I am an old bird so must rush.)

Best of luck
x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lyns,

As armi says.. you are not alone.. I do this too.. All day nite months past.. I want desperately another darling.. 

We shall have it.. We have to fight on and get them.

Lots of love. Kuki xx


----------



## kerrys (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Lyns,

I felt the same when I was pregnant with my darling little boy, I thought at last all that mental torture is over but not a short time after my son was born my head and bady let me down by wanting another.  We waited as long as we could with out me going mad and will hopefully have our second attempt early next year.  
The early part of the year will fly in and April won't be long coming round and with any luck you will have your second miracle.

I too have family and friends going on about a second as my sister has just had a baby and now it's all eyes on me, people can be very insensitive.


Kerry


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

it's a nightmare isn't it ladies, life can be so cruel sometimes.  I feel so selfish sometimes because my little boy is perfect and so beautiful, i really didn't think i would feel like this again, i was so so happy when we finally got our bfp and i thought this nightmare was all over for me.  My hubby is very laid back and is over the moon to have our son so he doesn't really appreciate how i feel i suppose.  He is happy to just have Harry and doesn't feel the need to put ourselves through the possible upset and financial burden again so in a way i feel like i am going through these feelings by myself.  he is very happy for us to try naturally but doesn't want to start treatment again although he has accepted that we will use the frosties next year if nothing happens.  If we had unexplained infertility issues then i would perhaps hold some hope of a natural miracle but because hubby has low count/mobility i really cant see it happening....oh god i am moaning again, sorry ladies i know you all feel the same.

Fingers crossed to you all, lets hope 2010 is the year for us again!! xxxxx


----------

